# Ballet Humor Anyone?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 28, 2015)

Ha!  Somehow that reminds me of the first aerobics class I ever attended.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2015)

I can relate there Nancy! :lol:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 28, 2015)

I had to take ballet when I was a kid, always the one on the wrong foot or position...they didn't know I needed glasses yet.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 28, 2015)

This is really cute


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

I used to enjoy watching pbs ballet and live performances in NYC, this was very entertaining and still lovely even with the humor.  Thanks.  Actually reminded me of my performance at I believe it was the now defunct Soupy Sales theater in NYC when I was around 8 or 9, I couldn't have been more confused on the stage in a ballet production of Sleeping Beauty.  It was horrifying, my performance that is.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2015)

These were great! Thanks, SB.


----------

